# Munch's photoshoot in the snow!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I just had to do it  he was excited at first... then after he dived nose first in it and extracted himself, he dragged me home LOL



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HaHa! Munch looks very dashing in his coat!! 
Not so much a Snow Cat after all...!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol... it's Mouse's coat... but Munch doesn't mind wearing clothes, so I thought he'd look cute in a parka lol


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG he is so adorable!! I love that first picture with the coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Where is the winter photo contest when you need it? So cute


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SO cute!! Is this his first snowfall?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's a lovely group of pictures! He's the perfect snow baby.

You guys sure have a lot of snow up there already!! :shock: We haven't had that much snow in years... kinda miss it. This year I bought some fairly expensive snow pants in preparation for snow, but I think I'm delusional.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Marcia said:


> SO cute!! Is this his first snowfall?


Thanks! This is the first time he's been in it, I think. He didn't start walking on a leash till last spring. I dont expect his previous owners took him out on a leash. He is 16 months old now, so he has been through a winter.



Carmel said:


> That's a lovely group of pictures! He's the perfect snow baby.
> 
> You guys sure have a lot of snow up there already!! :shock: We haven't had that much snow in years... kinda miss it. This year I bought some fairly expensive snow pants in preparation for snow, but I think I'm delusional.


OMG you are not wrong! Its ridiculous! I've lived here all my life and never seen snow like this! We got 14 inches 2 weeks ago, and 8 inches this weekend... we almost never get snowstorms like this... usually 1-4 inches at a time. We don't actually get alot of snow here.... but this year has turned me into a liar lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Good to know you don't usually get that much snow. Brr! We're still picking up fall leaves here.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

very cool! Much is super pretty


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Good to know you don't usually get that much snow. Brr! We're still picking up fall leaves here.


You're not wrong about the brr either... it was -24ºC this morning (sorry dunno what that is in F off hand... below 0, for sure) I spent more than an hour helping my neighbour dig out her car and shovel (which was in her shed) there was more than 3 ft drifted over her car and up onto her covered deck... quite the snow storm! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Submit those first two to the parka manufacturer for their next website ads or catalog and get some supermodel pay! Munch is workin' it.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Munch can be a cat model!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol he's not apt to take direction well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!!! LOVE the parka!

I only take one of mine out on a leash and we don't go out much in the winter. He isn't too concerned about snow but it's so cold (and I don't have a cute parka for him!) that it doesn't happen much.

Do you plan on having Munch out much?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Strike a pose... vogue...vogue...vogue...vogue..

You got it goin' on, Munch!! *Cover Cat 2013*


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Sooooooo adorably cute!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Wow, beautiful!!! LOVE the parka!
> 
> I only take one of mine out on a leash and we don't go out much in the winter. He isn't too concerned about snow but it's so cold (and I don't have a cute parka for him!) that it doesn't happen much.
> 
> Do you plan on having Munch out much?


How much snow did you guys get? I heard two weeks ago that you didn't get as much as us, but I haven't heard about this storm.

Munch won't be going out much. Mouse and Boo don't either. It's too cold for them. Ollie's the only one I walk regularly in the winter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

What lovely photos, No snow here yet but my cats love it too.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great pictures! I loved them. White on white! 

Jeffs idea of contacting the company is great plus made me laugh. Photo shop out the leash and it looks like a magazine add for kitty parkas! Hes working it, baby! Im sure Calvin Klein will be calling next for summer wear!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> How much snow did you guys get? I heard two weeks ago that you didn't get as much as us, but I haven't heard about this storm.
> 
> Munch won't be going out much. Mouse and Boo don't either. It's too cold for them. Ollie's the only one I walk regularly in the winter.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We've gotten around 25-30 cm in the last couple days. Not very kitty friendly - Aries will still come with me to my friends place, my grandma's retirement home and maybe the pet store kind of thing but not outside much at all.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya, we officially got 20cm (8inches) on Friday and Saturday, but it has snowed a couple more inches in the last couple of days. As of Sunday, when I took these pics, we'd had 22 inches of snow in the first 2 weeks of November.... crazy.

Munch loves outings to the pet store (Global). We walk there, usually. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

